# der smartpond eco ist installiert :-)



## maritim (18. Nov. 2009)

hallo,

heute ging mein letzter großer traum in sachen  teich in erfüllung.

bin recht günstig an einen neuen smartpond eco mit 200l biokammer gekommen.
der preis mit biokammer und ohne biokammer war der gleiche und nun habe ich die biokammer übrig, weil ich sie nicht brauche.

heute habe ich den kleinen smarti installiert und er verrichte nun seine arbeit.
habe 2 stunden vor dem teil gestanden und ihm fasziniert bei der arbeit zugeschaut.
habe mal grob den stundenverbrauch vom vlies hochgerechnet und der müsste so bei 1,20m am tag liegen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Klasse 

Freut mich. Ist schon echt Fazinierend was der rausholt, oder ?`Dann wart mal auf den Sommer


----------



## Olli.P (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Hi Peter,
na denn mal mein Glückwunsch. 

Aber den noch im nahenden Winter installieren und anwerfen, ich weiß ned.... 

Du hättest mal lieber was anderes machen sollen;

Denn du bist uns in einem gewissen Thread immer noch Bilder schuldig.


----------



## maritim (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

hallo uwe,

ich frag mich echt wo er den schmodder findet, den er gerade rausholt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Na, hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/40287&d=1238179382


----------



## maritim (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Na, hier
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/40287&d=1238179382



wie ich sehe, hast du auch auf einer seite den 6mm breiten streifen, wo das fließ nicht genutzt wird.
laut hersteller dürfte das aber nicht sein:evil....hast du mal nachgefragt, warum das so ist?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Das kann ja aber gar nicht benutzt werden, weil da ja das Vlies Transportiert wird. Aber nach einiger Zeit ist auch das "Grün". Versprochen 

Das Foto hab ich unmittelbar nach Installation des Filters aufgenommen, dass ändert sich noch


----------



## maritim (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

aktueller vliesverbrauch, in 24 stunden nur 1,6 meter.:shock
hatte mir extra noch 5 vliesrollen bestellt, weil überall geschrieben wird, das die vliesfilter in der einlaufzeit vlies durchhauen ohne ende.

vom wasserbild hat sich nichts verändert... wobei ich sagen muss, das der teich im vorfeld schon klar war.
im siebfilter hatte sich in lezter zeit, nur eine handvoll dreck pro woche angesammelt.
allerdings ist es erstaunlich, was sich nun im vliesfilter noch an dreck(mehr braun als grün) ansammelt.:shock

was sich verändert hat, das sich schaum beim einlauf vom teich bildet.:shock
das ist aber nicht der typische eiweißschaum, der sich auf dem teich verteilt.
der schaum zerfällt total schnell und befindet sich nur im umkreis von 20 cm vom einlauf.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Das mit dem Schaum ist und bleibt ein Ärgernis beim Vlies. Manche Rollen machen mehr Schaum, andere Rollen nichts. Und es soll nicht an der Stärke im Vlies liegen wie vermutet. Aber ähnlich wie beim Eiweiß verschwindet der Schaum mit steigenden Temperaturen.
Das ganz dünne Vlies verursacht gar keinen Schaum, nur das Crossvlies. Aber versuch gar nicht erst das dünne zu verwenden, dass endet im Chaos.

Der Vliesverbrauch ist völlig normal im Moment, ich liege bei einem Meter/Tag, aber es läuft auch nur eine Pumpe (RD 17000).


----------



## maritim (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *



Olli.P schrieb:


> Aber den noch im nahenden Winter installieren und anwerfen, ich weiß ned....



hallo olli,

ich verlasse mich mal auf die aussage von dem händler, der mir das gute stück verkauft hat.
in kurzform hat er mir gesagt, das es ideal ist, wenn der smarti über den winter läuft.
er wird nicht mit übermäßig mit algen belastet und kann ohne übermäßigen vliesverbrauch den feinen schmodder aus dem wasser ziehen, der sich über jahre gesammelt hat.
so sind im frühjahr die nährstoffträger für die algen schon entsorgst und man hat gleich den normalen vlies verbrauch.

er meinte noch, das die meisten kunden im frühjahr und sommer ihre vliesfilter kaufen und dann rattert vlies durch ohne ende. 
er hatte schon fälle , wo 100m vlies durch algenplage und dreck vom winter in 24 stunden durchgelaufen sind......:shock
die nächsten rollen waren auch recht schnell durch :shock, bis mal aller dreck/algen draußen war und sich der vlies verbrauch normalisiert hat.

bis jetzt hatte ich immer ein teil meiner filteranlage über den winter laufen und da hatte ich den siebfilter davor sitzen und nun löst der smarti den siebfilter ab.



Olli.P schrieb:


> Du hättest mal lieber was anderes machen sollen;
> 
> Denn du bist uns in einem gewissen Thread immer noch Bilder schuldig.



der böse peter weigert sich nach wie vor die bilder einzustellen, nach dem er gesehen was ozon anrichten kann, wenn man nur an klares wasser denkt.
die sonnenbrandbilder von den koi meines bekannten gehen mir nicht aus den kopf
es gibt genügend bilder im www wo teichwasser so klar wie die luft ist!
ich mache keine werbung dafür, weil ich kein freund von den übertrieben klaren wasser bin.
wenn ozon richtig eingesetzt wird, dann ist es eine bereicherung für die lebensqualität der koi, aaaaaaaaaaber das klare wasser sollte im hintergrund stehen!


----------



## maritim (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Das ganz dünne Vlies verursacht gar keinen Schaum, nur das Crossvlies. Aber versuch gar nicht erst das dünne zu verwenden, dass endet im Chaos.



werde auch nur das crossvlies verwenden, weil ich schon viel über das dünne vlies gelesen habe und der händler hat mich auch gewarnt.

ein freund hat heute meinen vliesfilter bewundert und ich musste ihm gleich ein großes stück vom vlies mitgeben.
er gibt das vlies nächste woche seinen bruder, der in einer firma arbeitet die für tiefbettfilter die vliese herstellen.

mit viel glück komme ich vielleicht an das gleiche vlies für wenig geld


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Na,
da melde ich doch mal Interesse an


----------



## maritim (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

warten wir mal ab, ob sie ein gleichwertiges vlies haben und wie der preis ist.
wenn die qualität und der preis stimmt, dann melde ich mich bei dir.

vlieshersteller gibt es ja wie sand am mehr...... mich wundert nur, das von den vliesfilter-liebhaber noch niemand eine günstige quelle aufgetan hat.
normal sind die koifreunde immer recht pfiffig , wenn es darum geht günstige quellen zu finden.


----------



## maritim (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

aktueller vliesverbrauch in 24 stunden 80 cm

hatte echt die befürchtung, das der vliesfilter unmengen an vlies durchhaut, bis er die vermuteten altlasten an schmodder beseitigt hat.

ist vielleicht ein gutes zeichen, das mein bisheriges __ filtersystem gut funktioniert hat.:beeten


----------



## Olli.P (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Hi Peter,



> der böse peter weigert sich nach wie vor die bilder einzustellen, nach dem er gesehen was ozon anrichten kann



Dann sende mir doch bitte die Vergleichsbilder per Mail 

Und wie gesagt am besten von allen drei Stadien......


----------



## chr1z (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

bei der temperatur ist der vliesverbrauch normal. 

das dicke (aquacross) kann massive schaumbildung hervorrufen...

das dünne(smartvlies) läuft dafür schlecht.


----------



## maritim (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *



chr1z schrieb:


> bei der temperatur ist der vliesverbrauch normal.





Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Der Vliesverbrauch ist völlig normal im Moment, ich liege bei einem Meter/Tag, aber es läuft auch nur eine Pumpe (RD 17000).



ihr beide raubt mir jede illusion, das mein bissigeres system gute vorarbeitet geleistet hat und darum der vliesfilter nicht viel zu tun hat.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Hallo Peter,
dann geh mal mit nem Besen durch denTeich und wirbel mal alles auf. Dann schaffst du es auch auf 5 Meter/Tag


----------



## maritim (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> dann geh mal mit nem Besen durch denTeich und wirbel mal alles auf. Dann schaffst du es auch auf 5 Meter/Tag



uwe,wenn du weiter so böse bist, dann bekommst du von mir kein vlies, wenn ich günstig dran kommen sollte.

@ chr1z 
@ koi-uwe 

aber mal im ernst... ihr habt momentan einen ähnlichen vliesverbrauch wie ich.
ihr schickt zwar mehr wasser durch als ich, aber dafür sind eure vliesfilter von der vliesfläche größer.
eure vliesfilter sind schon länger in betrieb und so müsste im grunde euer vliesverbrauch geringer als bei mir sein.

und nun könnt ihr mir wieder jede illusion rauben


----------



## chr1z (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Also bei uns läuft ca 11500liter durch den 500er . Verbrauch ca 1,5 Meter am Tag. bei ca 100gr fütterung.


----------



## maritim (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

hallo,

hatte es schon im beitrag geschrieben, das der bruder von meinem besten freund bei einem vlieshersteller arbeitet, die vliesrollen für verschiedene tiefbettfilter herstellen.

heute morgen hat er mich angerufen und gesagt, das er das passend vlies hat,
das vlies ist zu 100% mit den aquacross identisch  (mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen ).

ich würde die 100m rolle(50 cm breit) für 26 euro bekommen.

heute abend bekomme ich 3 musterrollen vom vlies, die ich testen werde.
wenn noch jemand  interesse daran hat das vlies zu testen, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
wenn wir das vlies als gut befinden (wovon ich ausgehe), können wir vielleicht mit paar leuten eine größere menge bei der firma bestellen, damit der preis noch besser wird.


----------



## chr1z (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. 

lg christian


----------



## toschbaer (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Hallo  Peter,

jo, ich hätte intresse!   

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Prima,
der Vliesfilterbenutzerkreis wird dann doch langsam größer


----------



## maritim (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

super

der kreis wächst langsam und vielleicht wird er so groß, das wir einen noch besseren preis bekommen.

ich schicke jedem gerne *1* vliesrolle zum testen zu!
die test-vliesrolle mit 50cm x100m kann ich für 29 euro inklusive versand weitergeben.


später müssten wir schauen, das ihr mindestens 3 bis 5 rollen nehmt.
sonnst wird die sache für mich zu zeitaufwändig......kartons auftreiben, geldeingang prüfen, verpacken, alles vorfinanzieren, die sachen zur post bringen......


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Hallo,

habe hier gelesen, es würde sich bei Verwendung von Vliesfiltern am Teichwasser-
auslauf eine kleine Schaumkrone bilden. Kann es sein, das Vliese für Vliesfilter mit 
Silicon hydrophobiert sind und ist diese Hydrophobierung auf Dauer fischgiftig. 
Oder ist dies für die Fische völlig unbedenklich.  

Herzlichen Gruß


----------



## maritim (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

kommt auf das vlies an, was verwendet wird.....gibt auch welche die nicht schäumen.

laut vlieshersteller und den smartpond-leuten aus der schweiz ist der schaum unbedenklich.


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Mensch Peter, Du bist ja schneller wie der Schall.

Merke, Du hast meine Bedenken erkannt. Es ist immer 
besser im Vorfeld solchen Dinger zu klären.  

Gruß Rich


----------



## Thorti (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Hi,

hätte auch gerne das Vlies mal getestet.

Habe aber gestern meinen Vliesfilter zum Winterschlaf in den Keller geschickt.
Hab meinen aus nicht kältebeständigem dafür aber Lebensmittelechtem PCV gebaut.
Wird ab 5° langsam spröde.

zuletzt lag mein verbrauch bei nur noch 30cm/tag bei rund 5° Wassertemperatur.
Doch im Sommer, wenn der Teich absolut ungeschützt von Sonnenaufgang bis 16 Uhr
in der Sonne lag, gingen auch schon mal 2,5meter durch -> Algen.

Aber mein Filter ist auch nur 17cm breit und auf besser zu viel als zu wenig ausgelegt.
Hatte bei der Konstruktion ziemliche angst vor dem Teebeutel Effekt.


Gruß Thorsten


----------



## maritim (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

hallo,

ich muss mal ein dickes lob an alle  vliesfilter aussprechen.

gestern war ich im teich um den schlauch von der pumpe und diverse stromkabel für die beleuchtung zuverstecken.

im rheinkiesel  habe ich bis zum grund gewühlt und konnte keinen schmodder finden.
geruch an den händen oder aufsteigende blasen die übel riechen, war auch nicht vorhanden.
selbst nach dieser aktion hatte ich immer volle sichtiefe, weil die eintrübung durch schwebestoffe minimal war. 
zwei stunden später war das wasser wieder so klar wie die luft. allerdings gingen in den 3 stunden auch 2 meter vlies durch.

bevor ich den vliesfilter hatte, war der teich sofort trübe wenn ich in der 20 cm dicken rheinkiesel schicht etwas gemacht habe.
ich musste meine arbeit immer extrem langsam machen, damit ich nicht zuviel dreck aufwirbele. 
es stieg auch immer etwas geruch auf, wenn ich im rheinkiesel gegraben habe.


----------



## hansi1984 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

hi maritim

hört sich ja ganz gut an mit dem vliesfilter von dir. wo bekommt man einen relativ günstigen her? bei was für einem preis bist du jetzt pro Rolle?

hast du mal ein paar bilder vom teich und vom filter???


----------



## maritim (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

hallo,

hatte auch lange suchen müssen, damit ich den smartpond eco zu einen guten kurs bekommen habe.
schreib mal den koiuwe aus dem forum an, der kennt sich mit vliesfiltern super aus und kennt gott und die welt. glaube, das ich über ihn auch einen tipp bekommen habe, wer zu dem zeitpunkt den smartpond eco im angebot hatte. 

bei unserer kleinen vlieseinkaufsgemeinschaft sind die vliesrollen ca. 30% günstiger. 
allerdings gibt es nur zwei sammelbestellungen im jahr.
eine sammelbestellung ist im frühjahr und die andere ist im sommer, wo die vliesfilterfreunde von genesis  und smartpond ihren jahres bedarf bestellen.


----------



## hansi1984 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

hi

alles klar ich werd den mal anschreiben.

was kostet eine vliesrolle? man kann ja dann dementsprechend bestellen. lasst ihr föiesfilterfreunde euren filter im winter durchlaufen? soll nicht das wasser auf dem grund da bleiben weil es noch so ca. 4 Grad hat?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: der smartpond eco ist installiert *

Hast ne Antwort.
Mein Filter läuft im Winter durch, allerdings gedrosselt.


----------

